# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Korsisaari

## kuukanko

Korsisaaren entinen Setra CCL-572 on nykyään espoolaisen Maken Autokoulun opetusajoneuvona.

----------


## TEP70

> Korsisaaren entinen Setra CCL-572 on nykyään espoolaisen Maken Autokoulun opetusajoneuvona.


Jännä juttu, kukahan maksaa 1850  + lisäkulut eli pyöreästi 2000  D1 -> D-korotuksesta? Luulisi, että jos linja-autokortin haluaa, löytyy aikuiskoulutusta vähän joka puolelta. Oman tilausajoyrityksen perustamista suunnitteleva?

----------


## killerpop

tänä keväänä on odotettavissa jo saapuneen MB Tourinon lisäksi Scania OmniExpress yhtiön kalustoon.

Jokohan OmniExpressistä olisi näköhavaintoja?

----------


## killerpop

Taas on kalustossa tapahtunut, nyt löytyi tällaiset kesän 2009 uutuudet


Korsisaari #85 Scania K124EB / Carrus Classic


Korsisaari #19 Volvo B12 / Carrus Star 502

----------


## Bussisähkäri

Kaksi Carrus 302 Volvoa, #84 ja #87, B10M

----------


## JT

Korsisaari on jossain vaiheessa hankkinut ex. HelB #9840:n, Scania OmniCityn, joka palvelee uudessa ympäristössä numerolla #81.

----------


## Resiina

Aika jännän värinen noissa korsisaaren väreissä. Nurmijärveläiset saavat tasokasta kyytiä matalalattiabussissa, kylistä mummot pääsevät helpommin kyytiin nyt.

----------


## sm3

> Aika jännän värinen noissa korsisaaren väreissä. Nurmijärveläiset saavat tasokasta kyytiä matalalattiabussissa, kylistä mummot pääsevät helpommin kyytiin nyt.


Ei se ainakaan Helb:illä ollessaan minusta kovin tasokasta kyytiä tarjonnut, meluisaa, rämisevää ja ahdasta kylläkin.

Toki se on varmasti liikuntarajoitteisille hyvä, kunhan eivät pistä pitkille linjoille. 

Linjan h54 korkealla vuorolla sillä matkustaneena...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Aika jännän värinen noissa korsisaaren väreissä. Nurmijärveläiset saavat tasokasta kyytiä matalalattiabussissa, kylistä mummot pääsevät helpommin kyytiin nyt.


Kuvan linja (64) on Tuusulan sisäinen linja, joka kulkee Hyrylän ja Rannikonmäen välillä.

----------


## Nak

Korsisaari on hankkinut jostain käytetyn Irisbus Crosswayn numerolle 37. Ajeli äsken linjalla 495, rekisterikyselyn mukaan vuosimallia 07 ja rekisterihän oli XAZ-137. En ainakaan itse ole tälläistä nähnyt ennen, eikä miskan kalustolistakaan tätä tuntenut.

----------


## Miska

> Korsisaari on hankkinut jostain käytetyn Irisbus Crosswayn numerolle 37. Ajeli äsken linjalla 495, rekisterikyselyn mukaan vuosimallia 07 ja rekisterihän oli XAZ-137. En ainakaan itse ole tälläistä nähnyt ennen, eikä miskan kalustolistakaan tätä tuntenut.


Voisikohan kyseessä olla PM-Transrentin / Busmon entinen Ikea-bussi? Ikean kuljetuksiin on tullut äskettäin uudet Crosswayt, mutta vanhojen autojen nykyisestä käytöstä en muista nähneeni havaintoja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voisikohan kyseessä olla PM-Transrentin / Busmon entinen Ikea-bussi?


Vuosimalli ei täsmää sellaiseen, koska PM-Transrentin edelliset Ikea-bussit tulivat syksyllä 2008.

----------


## Nak

> Voisikohan kyseessä olla PM-Transrentin / Busmon entinen Ikea-bussi? Ikean kuljetuksiin on tullut äskettäin uudet Crosswayt, mutta vanhojen autojen nykyisestä käytöstä en muista nähneeni havaintoja.



Sama kävi mielessä, mutta eikös IKEA-bussit olleet 1+1+0 ovilla. Tämä KS 37 oli 1+2+0




> Vuosimalli ei täsmää sellaiseen, koska PM-Transrentin edelliset Ikea-bussit tulivat syksyllä 2008.


Ei tietysti enää ainakaan tämän jälkeen  :Wink: 

Tämän vihjeen perusteella Tuontipeli, sillä auto on käyttöönotettu 18.06.2007 ja katsastettu 02.11.2011 (rekisteröinti?) ja seuraava katsastus on siis aikavälillä 18.12.2011-18.06.2012. Jos olisi ollut ennen tuota 2.11 suomen rekisterissä, eikai olisi mahdollista edes katsastaa ennen 18.12

----------


## Jusa

En juuri mitään ymmärrä busseista, mutta yksi charter-kuljettaja kertoi, että heille on tulossa kaksi käytettyä bussia Saksan armeijalta.

----------


## kuukanko

> En juuri mitään ymmärrä busseista, mutta yksi charter-kuljettaja kertoi, että heille on tulossa kaksi käytettyä bussia Saksan armeijalta.


Netissä onkin kuvia kuvaukseen sopivista busseista:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:I...Bundeswehr.JPG
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...n_Aug_2010.jpg

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> En juuri mitään ymmärrä busseista, mutta yksi charter-kuljettaja kertoi, että heille on tulossa kaksi käytettyä bussia Saksan armeijalta.


Kolmeseiska on juuri toinen näistä sakemanneista, toinen on sisarauto #38:
- Korsisaari 37/XAZ-137 Iveco #VNESFR1600M000878 < Bundeswehr Y-970663 (rek. 18.6.2007, Suomeen 2.11.2011)
- Korsisaari 38/XAZ-138 Iveco #VNESFR1600M001299 < Bundeswehr Y-990346 (rek. 23.7.2007, Suomeen 2.11.2011)

----------


## Lasse

Ja tässä olisi kuvatkin tarjolla:

----------


## Lasse

Korsisaaren uusi MM-kisabussi näytti eilen perjantaina suuntaavan Saariselkä Expressiin.

----------


## Nak

#1 näytti saaneen korsisaaren leijat uuden valkoisen maalauksen päälle  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Huomasin Miskan listoilta että Korsisaari on hankkinut ex helb 9828:n (Carrus city M) onko tästä jossain kuvaa tai tietoa missäpäin liikkuu?

----------


## kuukanko

> Huomasin Miskan listoilta että Korsisaari on hankkinut ex helb 9828:n (Carrus city M) onko tästä jossain kuvaa tai tietoa missäpäin liikkuu?


HSL-alueen paikallisliikennealueelta löytyy tietoa:



> Keravalla eilen 16.20 - 17.00 välillä:
> ...
> Korsisaari51>Ke5

----------


## Lasse

> #1 näytti saaneen korsisaaren leijat uuden valkoisen maalauksen päälle


Molemmat Korsisaaren Bovat, eli 1 ja 2 on maalattu valkoiseksi ja saaneet leijat kylkiinsä. Itse asiassa melko nätin näköisiä vempaimia:

http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...1)+B+Lasse.jpg
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...2)+B+Lasse.jpg

----------


## Nak

> HSL-alueen paikallisliikennealueelta löytyy tietoa:


 :Embarassed:  olinhan lukenut tuon, en vaan tajunnut mitä siinä lukee  :Very Happy: 



> Molemmat Korsisaaren Bovat, eli 1 ja 2 on maalattu valkoiseksi ja saaneet leijat kylkiinsä. Itse asiassa melko nätin näköisiä vempaimia:
> 
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...1)+B+Lasse.jpg
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...2)+B+Lasse.jpg


On tosiaan hyvännäköinen,tai niin hyvän näköinen kuin Bova voi olla  :Very Happy:  se sinikeltainen väritys oli kyllä aika ankea

----------


## Lasse

> On tosiaan hyvännäköinen,tai niin hyvän näköinen kuin Bova voi olla  se sinikeltainen väritys oli kyllä aika ankea


Bova on kaunis, katsojan silmä vaan muuntaa sen rumaksi...
On ulkonäöstään huolimatta erinomainen ajaa, vakaa ja tukeva!

----------


## bussifriikki

En tiennytkään, että Korsisaarella on Omnicityjä!
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...890)+Lasse.jpg
Missä nämä liikennöivät ja mikä näiden bussien historia on?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:47 ----------




> Huomasin Miskan listoilta että Korsisaari on hankkinut ex helb 9828:n (Carrus city M) onko tästä jossain kuvaa tai tietoa missäpäin liikkuu?


Kuvia olisi tosiaan mukava nähdä tästä bussista

----------


## zige94

> Kuvia olisi tosiaan mukava nähdä tästä bussista


Saattaa toteutuu alkavalla viikolla  :Wink:  Ellei joku ole ehtinyt jo ottaa kuvia?

----------


## Nak

> En tiennytkään, että Korsisaarella on Omnicityjä!
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...890)+Lasse.jpg
> Missä nämä liikennöivät ja mikä näiden bussien historia on?


ei niitä ole kuin tuo yksi ja helpoiten sen löytää hyrylästä. Tuo on ex Helb 9840

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tuo on ex Helb 9840


Sitä vähän arvelinkin, että on HelBiltä

----------


## kuukanko

> Huomasin Miskan listoilta että Korsisaari on hankkinut ex helb 9828:n (Carrus city M) onko tästä jossain kuvaa tai tietoa missäpäin liikkuu?


Nyt on otettu kuvakin sivustoani varten:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Nyt on otettu kuvakin sivustoani varten:


Kiitos kuvasta!
Onpas katkeran kalpean näköinen. Korsisaaren värit ei minusta oikein sovi Cityn ylle.

----------


## aki

Onkos tuo Korsisaari 51 ihan k5:n vakioauto? Ainakin aikataulun mukaan linjalla pitäisi olla matalalattiakalustoa ja tuo 51:n on puolimatala? Hyvä bussi tuo jokatapauksessa on, ja hienoa että jatkoi palveluaan HSL-alueella vielä Helbin jälkeenkin :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Kiitos kuvasta!
> Onpas katkeran kalpean näköinen. Korsisaaren värit ei minusta oikein sovi Cityn ylle.


Ehkäpä tuo leijalogo ja nimi olisivat voineet olla isommat  :Smile:  minnevän tuo menee sitten kun Ke5:lle tulee uusi auto

----------


## kuukanko

> Onkos tuo Korsisaari 51 ihan k5:n vakioauto?


Tänään ainakin vähän ennen kahdeksaa Keravan 5B:llä oli OmniCity 81, olisiko se sitten vakioauto (Crosswaytä odotellessa) ja 51 vara-auto.

----------


## aki

Korsisaari 83 (Lahti 402 puolimatala, ex Keskuslinja 1) on miskan kalustolistauksen mukaan poistettu.

----------


## Nak

Korsisaari on ilmeisesti ottanut Espoon koulukyydit nyt syksyn alusta hoidettavakseen. Säännöllisesti Espoon keskuksen alueella on näkynyt kouluajossa autot 36 ja 67. Keväällä koulukyytejä hoiti vielä Myllymäki.

----------


## Nak

Korsisaari on hankkinut tämän. http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/import/kor...?haku=UBI257FI

----------


## Star 701

> Korsisaari on hankkinut tämän. http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/import/kor...?haku=UBI257FI


Onhan tuo Vega kerinnyt jo vähänaikaa olemaan jo Korsisaaren kalustossa.. Jos en nyt väärin muista, niin tuon kylkinumero pitäis olla #57.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onhan tuo Vega kerinnyt jo vähänaikaa olemaan jo Korsisaaren kalustossa.. Jos en nyt väärin muista, niin tuon kylkinumero pitäis olla #57.


Jep, sama auto. Onko tuo ehditty jo värittää valkoiseksi?

----------


## Nak

> Jep, sama auto. Onko tuo ehditty jo värittää valkoiseksi?


Ajelin sen perässä Mannerheimintiellä alkuviikolla ja oli hämärää ja mielestäni se oli edelleen hailakan sininen. Perässä kuitenkin Korsisaaren leijalogo.

Mielenkiintoista, että Korsisaari hankkii nyt tämmöistä käytettyä kalustoa, kun tuskin näillä tekee mitään Nurmijärven tulevassa kilpailussa?

----------


## Skurubisin

Eilen 09.04-14 tuli vastaan Klaukkalan rampissa joku ex. STA (Lehtimäki) Carrus Fifty jossa oli Korsisaaren tarrat perässä ja järj.numero. Auto oli liian kaukana että numerosta olisi saatu selvää.

/Skurubisin

----------


## bussifriikki

> Eilen 09.04-14 tuli vastaan Klaukkalan rampissa joku ex. STA (Lehtimäki) Carrus Fifty jossa oli Korsisaaren tarrat perässä ja järj.numero. Auto oli liian kaukana että numerosta olisi saatu selvää.
> 
> /Skurubisin


Kovasti hankkivat nyt HelB-taustaista kalustoa. Tosin tuo Fiftyhän on sitten ostettu Lehtimäeltä, mutta kuitenkin. Toisessa ketjussa mainittu HKL:n Lahti 402 mennee varmaan Ikaruksen tavoin Hyrylään?

----------


## Jast

Korsisaaren #22 UGA-420

----------


## kuukanko

Korsisaaren linjalla 465 oli tänään kokovalkoinen Irisbus Crossway LE numerolla 62. En nähnyt rekkaria.

----------


## Lasse

U455 linjalle lähti hetki sitten ENA-kilpinen kokovalkoinen, 2-akselinen ja ilmeisesti uitettu pyörätuolinostimella varustettu Scania OmniExpress 340.

----------


## Rokko

ENA-625 2007 mallinen Omniexpress. Ruotsissa kilvillä AXE470. Första levererade OmniExpress till Sverige sanoo Svensk busshistoria.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Revidin maahantuoma 340 Omni tosiaan, kiinnittökö kukaan huomiota että oliko Pyyhkijän varret vaihdettu kun Revidin pihalla ne olivat Ruostunut ja syöpynyt niin että oli pieniä reikiä.
CS-7 vaihteistolla tämä omni oli ainakin ja invahissikin oli ilmeisesti jos puhutaan samasta autosta.

----------


## J_J

> Första levererade OmniExpress till Sverige sanoo Svensk busshistoria.


Toisin sanoen - takuuvarmaa, koeteltua laatua  :Very Happy: 

Toivottavasti on saanut halvalla...

----------


## Eppu

> Korsisaaren linjalla 465 oli tänään kokovalkoinen Irisbus Crossway LE numerolla 62. En nähnyt rekkaria.


Tämän auton voinee kuitenkin ilmeisesti bongata pääsääntöisesti Hyrylän suunnalta, kun vuoden alusta Korsisaari on kaiketi ajellut näitä Tuusulan sisäisiä enemmänkin.

----------


## aki

Vieläkös Korsisaaren vanhukset, eli wiimat 3, 30 ja 47 ovat liikenteessä? Ainakaan linjalla 355 niitä ei ole enää näkynyt.

----------


## Eppu

> Vieläkös Korsisaaren vanhukset, eli wiimat 3, 30 ja 47 ovat liikenteessä? Ainakaan linjalla 355 niitä ei ole enää näkynyt.


Kyllä noista joku tuli hiljattain motarilla vastaan kun Helsinkiin olin saapumassa Paunun pikavuorolla viikko sitten. #30 tuli kuvattua tammikuun lopulla Hyrylässä, joten mitään kovin kokopäiväistä työsarkaa niillä ei taida välttämättä enää olla. Mutta toisaalta ovathan nuo uudelleenkopitetut Ikarus-Scaniatkin edelleen aktiivisesti liikenteessä.
Vaan milloin mahtaa näitä paljon puhuttuja uusia autoja Korsisaarelle tulla? Kun niitä piti jopa 15 kpl tulla, jolloin kaikki edellämainitut autot ilman muuta sitten poistuisivat. Ja onhan yhtiöllä runsaasti viime vuosituhannen autoja liikenteessä: #3, 7, 21, 22, 25, 30, 31, 47, 49, 55, 56, 57, 73, 75, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90.

----------


## zige94

Hupsista, Korsisaaren uusista mersuista unoihtui stop-nappula. 
http://m.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/arti...nohtui/4983384

----------


## aki

10.9

Tänään tuli Manskulla vastaan KS 47 linjalla 355T,  lähtö Kampista klo 16.05.  Hyvin harvoin näihin wiimoihin enää U-liikenteessä törmää.

----------


## J_J

> 10.9
> 
> Tänään tuli Manskulla vastaan KS 47 linjalla 355T,  lähtö Kampista klo 16.05.  Hyvin harvoin näihin wiimoihin enää U-liikenteessä törmää.


Eihän nuo ilmeisesti kaksi viimeistä Korsisaarella jäljellä olevaa Wiimaa ole kuin 24 ja 25 vuotta vanhoja... Ei sellaisia kyllä pitäisi näkyä ollenkaan, ainakaan ammattiliikenteessä.

----------


## aki

> Eihän nuo ilmeisesti kaksi viimeistä Korsisaarella jäljellä olevaa Wiimaa ole kuin 24 ja 25 vuotta vanhoja... Ei sellaisia kyllä pitäisi näkyä ollenkaan, ainakaan ammattiliikenteessä.


Mitäs vikaa näissä on muuta kuin ikä? Ovat ikäisekseen siistejä ja toimivia autoja. Itse matkustaisin mielelläni jos kohdalle osuisi :Smile:  Tämän KS 47:n kyydissä olen tainnut olla viimeksi 90-luvulla kun se vielä ajeli Laurilan linjan väreissä mm. seutulinjalla 154.

----------


## bestcarrus

> Mitäs vikaa näissä on muuta kuin ikä? Ovat ikäisekseen siistejä ja toimivia autoja. Itse matkustaisin mielelläni jos kohdalle osuisi Tämän KS 47:n kyydissä olen tainnut olla viimeksi 90-luvulla kun se vielä ajeli Laurilan linjan väreissä mm. seutulinjalla 154.


Tietäiskö joku missä nämä wiimat yleensä on?

----------


## Skurubisin

Perjantaina 18.9 tuli vastaan auto 30 Hämeenlinnanväylällä menossa pohjoiseen kello 18:00 jälkeen. "Pahvilappu tuulilasissa" linjakilvessä 464. Ainakaan kalustopula ei siinä päivänä voinnut olla.

/Skurubisin

----------


## kuukanko

Korsisaaren kesällä Ruotsista tuoma OmniExpress OVE-474 on maalattu valkoiseksi ja saanut Korsisaaren teipit sekä numeron 74.

----------


## Eppu

Korsisaarella myös (ainakin) 2 kpl Scania L94 IB / Vest Contrast -autoja: #42 (UZJ-142) ja #43 (UZJ-143). Ovat entisiä Nettbusseja Norjasta, tästä sarjasta: http://phototrans.eu/2415,558,4338,0.html

----------


## Lasse

Tässä 43 jonka kuvasin eilen aamulla Mannerheimintiellä.

----------


## kuukanko

Numerolla 73 on nykyisin 2010-mallinen teli-OmniExpress, KSA-981.

----------


## Eppu

> Numerolla 73 on nykyisin 2010-mallinen teli-OmniExpress, KSA-981.


A-katsastuksen mukaan on K400, mikä viittaisi vahvasti siihen että on swebusin entinen.

----------


## kuukanko

Kajaanin Kaupunkiliikenteen entinen Volvo 8700LE OUO-199 oli tänään 637:llä vielä Kajaanin Kaupunkiliikenteen väreissä neonkeltaisena, mutta Korsisaaren teipeissä. Kylkinumero on 82.

----------


## antti

Korsisaarelle tulossa kolme 2003 mallista Scania L94 - LahtiScalaa. Keolis-Busslinkin 2330 ja 2338 sekä ilmeisimmin 2333. Tarkemmat tiedot löytyvät
http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/asp/ ja kirjoita hakuruutuun keolis 2330 jne. Lisäksi yhtiön varikolla on kaksi tuliterää Setra 516 101-ovilla ja jos oikein ymmärsin, niin vielä kolmas samanmoinen tulossa.

----------


## killerpop

> Korsisaarelle tulossa kolme 2003 mallista Scania L94 - LahtiScalaa.


Eli tässä koko setti https://www.instagram.com/p/BOTJVoFFa8R/

----------


## hana

> Eli tässä koko setti https://www.instagram.com/p/BOTJVoFFa8R/


Mihin ajoihin Korsisaari on kyseiset bussit hankkinut?

----------


## Eppu

> Mihin ajoihin Korsisaari on kyseiset bussit hankkinut?


Onkohan korsisaari voittanut jotain liikennettä vuoden alusta lähtien? En ainakaan tiedä että olisi. Ja menikös Järvenpään paikkuri edelleen savonlinjalle vai liittyykö tämä hankinta asiaan jotenkin? Mikäli liittyy niin voihan olla että #81-#83 Järvenpäähän ja noi scalat sit niiden tilalle muualle tms. Enpä tiedä...

----------


## hana

> Onkohan korsisaari voittanut jotain liikennettä vuoden alusta lähtien? En ainakaan tiedä että olisi. Ja menikös Järvenpään paikkuri edelleen savonlinjalle vai liittyykö tämä hankinta asiaan jotenkin? Mikäli liittyy niin voihan olla että #81-#83 Järvenpäähän ja noi scalat sit niiden tilalle muualle tms. Enpä tiedä...


Sen takia kysyinkin kun tietääkseni ei ole voittanut mitään uutta linjaliikennettä. Savonlinja jatkaa Järvenpään paikallisliikenteessä.

----------


## Zambo

> Ja menikös Järvenpään paikkuri edelleen savonlinjalle vai liittyykö tämä hankinta asiaan jotenkin.


Järvenpään Pöytäkirjoissa on kaupunkikehityslautakunnan 15.9. kokouksessa maininta kilpailutuksen järjestämisestä. Samassa mainitaan myös tavoite saada kilpailu ratkaistavaksi 16.11. kokouksessa.

Kyseiseltä päivältä ei pöytäkirjoista ilmene kokousta ja seuraavassa kokouksessakaan ei asiasta mainita mitään.

----------


## hana

> Järvenpään Pöytäkirjoissa on kaupunkikehityslautakunnan 15.9. kokouksessa maininta kilpailutuksen järjestämisestä. Samassa mainitaan myös tavoite saada kilpailu ratkaistavaksi 16.11. kokouksessa.
> 
> Kyseiseltä päivältä ei pöytäkirjoista ilmene kokousta ja seuraavassa kokouksessakaan ei asiasta mainita mitään.


Toisessa ketjussa olen aikaisemmin maininnut että Savonlinjan kotisivuilla oli maininta että he jatkavat Järvenpään paikallisliikenteessä. Uutista ei näköjään enää ole Savonlinjan kotisivuilla.

----------


## Eppu

Nuo Scalat lie saatu puoli-ilmaiseksi, joten mikä ettei. Varmaan noita alkaa näkyä sitten siellä täällä, joskin etupäässä kouluvuoroissa sekä Nurmijärvi-Hyvinkää -välillä. Myös se, että näitä olisi joskus Tuusulan puolella vara-autoinakin lienee ihan todennäköistä. Toisaalta tuollainen sopisi ihan hyvin myös vaikkapa Helsingin ja Klaukkalan välillekin. Ikää autoilla toki on, joten iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin taitavat kuiteski pääsääntöisesti pötkötellä varikolla.

----------


## antti

Korsisaarelle vielä yksi uusi (vanha) bussi eli Scania L94 6x2 (vin 1844974) Lahti Scala 110 ovet (no 663-03) vm 2003-06   rek. YJH-629 (oli Ruotsissa TPL691) 55+34 matkustajaa Ex Karlsson Buss i Vaggeryd  
Setra no 8 nyt Buspartnerilla myytävänä   http://www.buspartner.fi/start/

----------


## Eppu

Scalat on nyt rekisteröity:
TSP562 -> CLI-946 #46
TSP574 -> CLI-947 #47
TSP589 -> CLI-948 #48
Teliauto on #49

----------


## Karosa

> Scalat on nyt rekisteröity:
> 
> Teliauto on #49


ja tämä on tosiaan se yllämainittu TPL691 -> YJH-629.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Korsisaarella kolme uutta S516HD-Setraa. Vehon fb-sivujen kuvasta ei näe muuta, kuin että yhden kylkinumero on 42.

----------


## Eppu

> Korsisaarella kolme uutta S516HD-Setraa. Vehon fb-sivujen kuvasta ei näe muuta, kuin että yhden kylkinumero on 42.


Voikohan kylkinumero pitää paikkaansa, kun sillä numerolla pitäisi olla viime syksynä taloon saapunut Vest?

EDIT: saamani tiedon mukaan nämä ovatkin yllättäen #140, #141, #142.

----------


## Karosa

> Voikohan kylkinumero pitää paikkaansa, kun sillä numerolla pitäisi olla viime syksynä taloon saapunut Vest?


Näiden kylkinumerot menevät seuraavasti:

#140 = YJJ-639
#141 = YJJ-640
#142 = YJJ-641

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Voikohan kylkinumero pitää paikkaansa, kun sillä numerolla pitäisi olla viime syksynä taloon saapunut Vest?
> 
> EDIT: saamani tiedon mukaan nämä ovatkin yllättäen #140, #141, #142.


Joko ykkönen on lisätty jälkeenpäin tai se peittyy tuossa mainitsemassani kuvassa, veikkaan jälkimmäistä.  :Smile:  Hyvä, että selvisi.

----------


## JT

Korsisaarella vielä ilman firman tunnuksia oleva korkealattiainen Iveco Crossway #40 NKP-182.

----------


## kuukanko

Linjalla 457 meni Helsingissä Ruskeasuolla äsken kokovalkoinen Vest rekisteriltään FMV-176. Kyljessä ei ollut muita teippejä kuin numero 76.

----------


## Eppu

> Linjalla 457 meni Helsingissä Ruskeasuolla äsken kokovalkoinen Vest rekisteriltään FMV-176. Kyljessä ei ollut muita teippejä kuin numero 76.


Hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä kyseessä on ex. RRZ829 eli Söne Buss #3 Ruotsista. Rekisteröintipäivä 2008-07-10 täsmäisi tuohon kun a-katsastuksesta tuon bongasin. Eli Scania K280 IB Vest Contrast, alusta YS2K4X20001860294
ja kori 4050. Akseliväli 6650, pituus 12,8. Ovet 1-2-0.

----------


## kuukanko

355T:llä meni äsken Korsisaaren uusi Setra numerolla 147, rekkari NLC-603.

----------


## antti

Korsisaaren Iveco midibussi EXG-314 on poistunut Romaniaan Sc Horas Srl yhtiölle

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Vuosi sitten tullut pitkien linjaliikenne-Setrojen sarja (143 - 147) on saanut jatkoa ainakin autosta 148/BVV-389: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735613@N02/46976441075

----------


## Star 701

Numerolle #54 on tullut Norjasta Buspartnerin kautta 61-paikkainen ja rapiat 300tkm ajettu korkealattiainen Volvo B12B 6x2 8700 vuodelta 2011. Rekisteritunnus tuolle on KTT-354. Ovet tässä on 1+2+0. 

ja aiemmin samalla numerolla ollut Scala VOG-525 on luonnollisestikin poistunut tämän uutukaisen tieltä.

----------


## repesorsa

Korsisaaren ajama Nesteen työmatkaliikenne kulkee Neste MY uusiutuvalla dieselillä ‒ hiilijalanjälki pienenee jopa 90 %. 
https://www.kilpilahti.fi/nesteen-pa...nenee-jopa-90/

Autot teipattu sen mukaan :  On a journey to zero 

https://www.lehtiluukku.fi/lehti/ita...20/263511.html s. 23

----------


## Rehtori

> Korsisaaren ajama Nesteen työmatkaliikenne kulkee Neste MY uusiutuvalla dieselillä ‒ hiilijalanjälki pienenee jopa 90 %. 
> https://www.kilpilahti.fi/nesteen-pa...nenee-jopa-90/
> 
> Autot teipattu sen mukaan :  On a journey to zero 
> 
> https://www.lehtiluukku.fi/lehti/ita...20/263511.html s. 23


Hiilijalanjälki pienenee kyseisen bussin osalta. Kokonaisuudessa Suomen tasolla ei pienene yhtään. Jakelijoita reguloidaan niin, että vuositasolla kokonaisvolyymista pitää tietty osuus olla uusiutuvaa. Jokainen litra My Dieseliä, vähentää Nesteen tarvetta laittaa sekoitteena muun Dieselin sekaan. Neste saa hyvin markkina-arvon ja paremman tuoton uusiutuvalle osuudelle.

----------


## repesorsa

Korsisaaren OmniExpressissa moottoripalo Näsissä Porvoossa tänään iltapäivällä, Sköldvikin iltapäivävuoro.

https://www.itavayla.fi/uutiset/linj...772.7c00a804f4

----------

